# ADSL modem/Wifi router will work for Fiber optic conn?



## Nemes!s (Jan 3, 2012)

I have been using Airtel since last 3 years and recently they did some blunder and gave me a bill amounting 60K... after lot of follow ups and fight, they waived of those charges. This incident was an eye opener for me so I decided to discountiue Airtel and going for Act Fiber optic connection, which is cheaper, better plan.

Recently I had purchased TP-Link w8951nd modem cum router for Airtel conn.

Can any one confirm, this modem/router will work on fiber optic connection ? If not which type of router I should be looking ? Pleas suggest a cheap and good router.


----------



## Neeraj J (Jan 3, 2012)

What type of connection you purchased whether it is FTTC(Fiber To The Cabinet) upgrade or FTTH(Fiber To The Home)means at your home premises you got Fiber Optical End connector or it is upgraded to fiber till your locality cabinet/common point? 
Also as per its specs it don't think TP-Link w8951nd modem will work anymore if it is FTTH. Also there are scenario wherein NTU(network termination unit) are installed at user premises by ISP's themselves which convert them directly to RJ45 port for use. You can use direct line or if want to use Wireless just buy a wireless router without ADSL and with PPPoE and UTP supported. Also you need to do some configuration setting afterwards.


----------



## Nemes!s (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey Niraj, thanks for clearing doubts. Yes it will be FTTH connection.

So looks like I have to sale my TP Link modem/router and just router.


----------



## PraKs (Jan 4, 2012)

wow, Which provider in Bagalore gives Fiber at home ? (till your home room ? )


----------



## Nemes!s (Jan 4, 2012)

PraKs said:


> wow, Which provider in Bagalore gives Fiber at home ? (till your home room ? )




ACT Broadband... They are providing fiber otpic till ur home. Still I haven't got connection..will update once I get it


----------



## hdsk.23 (Jan 8, 2012)

nops Fiber modem will be different according to me…….


----------



## msn (May 20, 2012)

I used to use BSNL before. But after ACT Broadband came to Bangalore, I applied the connection and got connected.

I am currently using 10 Mbps plan. Rs. 999/- plus tax comes to 1100/-. FUP is 50GB. After that 512Kbps.

@OP - You will need a Modem which has WAN Port supporting RJ45. You can check for Wi Fi Router at www.letsbuy.com. When you look for specification, check for WAN Port - RJ 45.

Thanks


----------



## anandsinghin (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi,
I have taken the Airtel FTTH combo plan (Broadband + Landline). Broadband speed is good. The issue I am facing is with the Landline connection. Whenever there is power cut, the landline does not work. This is because the landline is connected to the modem, and modem needs to be powered for landline to work. This is not the issue with other Airtel plans (which are not FTTH). Is there a workaround to this? I was searching for splitter which can split the voice and data, but could not find any in market for fibre connection. The only option people say is to buy separate UPS for the modem.


----------

